# Pimple on chin - does this mean A/F is on its way?



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi All

I feel really stupid posting this but here goes...

The only time I ever get any pimples is when   is on her way.

Im soo worried   

I had day 6 blasts transferred on 13th November. My test date is not until 25 November

DH says this could just be due to my hormones being all over the place.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Moraki 

I am similar to you & normaly only get big spots when af is on her way but i've been getting them right through my medicated fet, I've just put it down to all the hormones.

Good luck

katy xx


----------



## Shiz (Jul 28, 2008)

No it doesnt 
I got a BFP yesterday and i have two big spots on my chin and a cold sore to go with them 
Good luck


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Definitely not! I've had spots all over my chin through the 2ww. Its actually a good sign that your getting lots of progesterone. Don't worry good luck x


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Moraki  - pimples & spots can be a side effect from the drugs dont worry hun 

I have always got lots of spots!! big ones while on tx & 2ww (this time though no AF and a BFP) so please stay positive


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Shiz & als2003flower, Congratulations on your BFPs  

Flowerpot & ktdoc, thanks for the reassurance and


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

AF has arrived


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh hun am sorry  xxx


----------

